# Looking for Large Company Near Allentown PA



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

a managment company im tight with is looking for a snow contractor near nazareth pa

its out of my service area, im closer to philly

looks to be about 15 acres, i think youll need at least one wheel loader w/pusher and 2-3 plows, along with a shovel crew of 5 people


let me know your contact info & ill forward your info to her


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## catpaver825 (Dec 7, 2008)

i sent you some info


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i plow the Autozone at that complex. The complex itself keeps seeming to switch contractors each season. They called me two years ago for subbing info, but never heard from them again. I remember the management company being out of Bethlehem?

The guys last year had two trucks. One always keeping lanes cleared, and when storm was over, the other plow across the lanes.

If you know whoever ends up getting the contract, or can talk to the management company, could you please tell them not to push the snow up to the Autozone dumpster. I have to come back sometimes the next day to a frozen pile of ice in front of the fence. Thanks.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

hah the mgmt co is out of NYC

its per season pricing, so i gues its why the guy had the least amout of equiment possible there


fyi its a giant food store


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

what are they looking to spend?


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

no clue, hoss. its whatever youre looking to make. i take care of a comparable center for a little over 50k for the season, though there are more walks on my site than this, and this location most likely gets a tad bit more snow & ice than philly


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Silver sent you a message!!


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't waste your time... wheel spinning


----------



## mechplus (Oct 22, 2009)

i would be interested in this property. we currently do alot of plowing off of 191 and 512 in that area and are looking for a few new contracts. have them e-mail or send me their info. [email protected]


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

the site was/is still under contract from last years company


----------

